# New handle day



## Rotivator (Nov 8, 2022)

Super happy with this custom handle made by Britton Steele at Steelworks Knives for my 210 Denka. This was made with a block made by "the blank space" a very cool river resin and buckeye burl hybrid. But Britton brought it all together, I especially love the Mokume Gane ferrule he recommended.

For those who are not familiar Britton Steele is a very talented knife maker. He recently had to start a new Instagram account, so highly recommend giving him a follow. He's a great option for custom work. Definitely one to watch.


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 15, 2022)

Love the combo! The Ferrule is


----------

